# spackling before painting in a bathroom



## Woertendyke (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey everyone - 

I just finished scraping and sanding my bathroom ceiling and layed fibatape over all the cracks that seem to need to be spackled over. I am wondering if I need to use a special type of of spackle because it is a bathroom and there will obviously be moisture in there. I currently have MH Ready Patch Proffesional Formula Spackling and Joint Compound. Will this work? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Ready Patch is good stuff. I don't think you'll have a problem with the product you've chosen. If you have had cracking issues in the past you may want to look into a product called Krack Kote, which is an elastomeric product, but this is more common with plaster walls.


----------



## wedge22 (May 26, 2008)

I too am going to be spackling my bathroom ceiling this weekend. Do I need to paint over the spackle with bathroom paint too?


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I will usually use Durabond 90 for my first and sometimes second coats as it dries in 90 minutes hard enough to coat again and is like a rock when fully cured so it will rarely if ever crack. Only real problems with it is that it doesn't sand easily and you have to mix it youself. Then I will finish it with standard drywall mud which sands easier for a smoother finish. The self-priming bathroom paints are ok but nothing beats the tried and true method of priming and then painting. Bathrooms and Kitchen walls should be semi-gloss.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If you're using semi-gloss, your joints had better be perfect or they'll show. I hate to disagree, but a flat acrylic latex will do fine and won't show imperfections. I have yet to see a professional painter use gloss ceiling paint unless specified by homeowner or architect which is rare.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

*cough*



Matthewt1970 said:


> Bathrooms and Kitchen *walls *should be semi-gloss.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry, my bad. Read the posts too quickly. Same goes for the walls though as far as finishing. The semi-gloss will "tell on you" if it's not right! Just do an extra skim and sand if you're not sure.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd recommend a good ceramic based paint in an eggshell finish rather than SG. I've started using Davis Perfection almost exclusively and its eggshell is very washable due to ceramic being used instead of clay. Of course it's a regional product. I believe PPG makes a decent ceramic as well as Grahms. Stay away from Pratt and Lambert's Porcelain. It looks like glossy sandpaper on the wall.


----------

